# Heritage Redfish 14



## MIBum (Oct 1, 2006)

Orvis at Market Commons has their Heritage Redfish 14 kayaks on sale 30% off. Makes the price around $650 which includes rod holders and seat. Anyone got experience with these yaks (good or bad).


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

had a red fish 12 nice yak stable, not the fastest but good yak for fishing. had no problems in big water at the mouth of Delaware bay or in the Chesapeake bay fishing the bay bridge, rides big boat wakes like a duck:fishing:


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I've also had the Redfish 12 for years and love it. Basically what surfnsam has to say is right.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I like my 14. 

Pros: Great stability. Good tracking. Quiet hull. Simple, roomy, and clutter-free cockpit design. Lifetime warranty from a company that stands behind it.

Cons: A tad heavy relative to other kayaks. Small front hatch. Have had issues with cracks on past models (see above regarding warranty).

The pros far outweigh the cons for me when it comes to an all-around fishing kayak.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

good price,good boat... if you buy it, make sure you register it with Heritage... sooner or later most suffer cracks in the seat riser area...I'm on my second 12 warrantied no charge by Hudson trail/Heritage. I really like everything about the Redfish. I also own a Trident11 and a Trident 15 for different waters.


----------

